# Cheap short term storage soups...



## Diggin-it (Apr 4, 2012)

I have been looking into some of the long term food storage companies and got some samples. I was not interested in the #10 canned foods...just in the boil water and add. All those foods are is soups. So I set out to see what I could find instead in local stores. I come across Bear Creek soups. I have tried about half of the varieties they offer and am pretty happy with the taste and quality. I shopped store to store checking prices and expiration dates. I was suprised to find them on Rollback at Wal-Mart. $3.00 per package...each package makes (8) 1 cup servings. Just boil water and add the package contents. I found that checking expiration dates most are Best Buy January 2014. I then started seaching the internet for coupons and found a coupon out there for $1 off 1 pack. This coupon expires soon....4/23/2012! Searching lead me to some Ebay sellers and I bought ( 20) $1 off coupons for $2.49. I know this is not a long term food storage solution...but for $2 per package and good for another 1 1/2+ years, and ease of preparation....this deal is hard to beat! For preppers on a limited budget this might be a very good food solution....atleast for short term. Im not sure how accurate the Best Buy dates are...but Im sure they could still be safely ate a few months past the date.


----------



## kabri (May 14, 2002)

That's a great deal! I find the bear creek soups too salty, but in an emergency, I'd not complain about having them on hand.


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I have a couple of packages on hand but I've not gotten around to trying them yet. Might have to try one today since it's a cold, soup weather kind of day.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I was able to get the big containers of Bear Creek soups when they were on sale at Fleet Farm. I have the wild rice, chicken noodle, broccoli cheese and potato soups in my pantry.


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I have some Bear Creek on hand too and also find it a bit salty for my taste but as Kabri said, in an emergency I would be happy to have them. Besides, My kids and mom all liked it, I am just on a salt restricted diet so many things others like taste salty to me.

Big Lots recently had them for $3 a pouch, That is where I got mine and the dates were still over a year left on them.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

I make cheap soup using ramen noodles for a base....add some lean chicken sausage and a can of veg....I like spinach or vegall

the add'n of sausage to the creamy potato soup is nice too...I've added a green veg too...

my husband likes these at hunting camp!


----------



## Diggin-it (Apr 4, 2012)

I too...did find them a little on the salty side. But was looking for the cheapest, easiest, near future SHTF food solution and at (8) severings or a half a gallon as the package states...for only $2 after coupon...this completely filled the necessity. Now to forcus on more nutritious foods. For that purpose we are planting a garden for the first time in years and plan on doing alot of canning. On the subject of long term storable emergency foods....we have tried products from all the major companies and found that not only is eFoods the most cost effective but really the tastiest solution. Cost limited us to only a 3 month supply of that food though.....


----------



## SpaceCadet12364 (Apr 27, 2003)

In a SHTF scenario, especially a long term type one, wouldn't the salt to an extent be a good thing? If nothing else, throw a couple thick slices of potato in there to try and absorb up some of the saltiness?


----------



## Diggin-it (Apr 4, 2012)

SpaceCadet12364 said:


> In a SHTF scenario, especially a long term type one, wouldn't the salt to an extent be a good thing? If nothing else, throw a couple thick slices of potato in there to try and absorb up some of the saltiness?


Well, salt helps the body retain water....but if you are on a low sodium diet because of high blood pressure or other medical condition then the Bear Creek soups might not be the safest solution. They average between 750 and 950mg per (1) cup serving.


----------



## JohnP (Sep 1, 2010)

We just do the canned soups/foods. Almost indefinite shelf life and don't have to add precious water. Not as portable but we're out in the boonies and don't plan on making a break for the city.Some folks make up their own soup mixes using bouillon, rice, beans, dehydrated veggies etc and vac seal them with the food saver. Just add water and catch of the day. Fish, Squirrel etc. With the beans, you don't necessarily even need the critter.


----------



## Chickensittin (Mar 26, 2012)

I am glad that you started this thread. I, too, have avoided the Bear Creek soups because they are too salty. But, as some of you have pointed out, these mixes could serve as a flavoring base that could be stretched to feed more with the addition of meat, vegetables, whatever. I will definitely give this a try.


----------



## Diggin-it (Apr 4, 2012)

On a related short term emergency food supply topic, we chose instant oatmeal for a breakfast food. Now I know it would have been a lot cheaper to buy in the regular large containers...but we have a very picky child. I went with the Wal-Mart brand (Great Value) instant flavored oatmeal individual packs. 1 box of (10) packs is only $1.68. Once again...this solution meets the need for cheap, easy to prepare, short term storable emergency food. I like the individual packs as they will stay fresher and keep bugs and moisture out. Average Best Buy date is 9/2013.....so once again...this is only a short term solution. The Quaker branded item of the same product is almost twice as much. Also...if you shop around you can find even cheaper...the wife found a non-name brand at a Dollar Store for a dollar for a (10) pack box. You have to watch the expiration dates though...those will expire in fall of this year.


----------



## Diggin-it (Apr 4, 2012)

JohnP said:


> We just do the canned soups/foods. Almost indefinite shelf life and don't have to add precious water. Not as portable but we're out in the boonies and don't plan on making a break for the city.Some folks make up their own soup mixes using bouillon, rice, beans, dehydrated veggies etc and vac seal them with the food saver. Just add water and catch of the day. Fish, Squirrel etc. With the beans, you don't necessarily even need the critter.


LOL...being city slickers and newbies to the whole future preparation game we figured we better start off with a cheap "Idiot-proof" emergency food solution. Best case senario...and I pray this is what happens....the country does not fall apart and in a year and a half or so (just before they expire) I have all this soup mix I can donate to a local church that feeds less fortunate people. My wife canned with her mother many years ago, but it will be a learning process...one though that we see as a necessity!


----------



## Ohio Rusty (Jan 18, 2008)

I'm real careful to find low sodium products. I'm on a salt reduced/salt free lifestyle. Salt makes my heart flutter and pound and makes me real uncomfortable. I'm also on high BP meds so salt is a major concern in processed foods. I'm better off just to use dehydrated foods and make my own soups from scratch.
Ohio Rusty ><>


----------



## Pam6 (Apr 9, 2009)

I like the packages of Bear Creek soup. My idea is to have them on hand as a filler meal. I would give everyone a 1/2 cup serving about 20 minutes before the main meal to put into their belly and so the feeling of fullness hits faster and then the main meal can go a lot further. For the cream of potato I have some cans of diced potatoes...and homegrown potatoes...that I can add to the soup to make it heartier and that should cut down on the saltiness as well. 
I like the 'just add water' or heat and serve meals for my food storage. Soup is a comfort food for my family.


----------



## DryHeat (Nov 11, 2010)

Thanks for the heads-up on the coupons and WM price. I've liked those soups enough for prepping storage and use over the last couple years that I've just now done an eBay order for coupons. Big Lots has some flavors in the $3 range sometimes, also, but maybe they don't take coupons, not sure there. Several years ago, I ran across a couple of the soup packs in my late FIL's workshop that were 7-8 years expired and had been out there through 100F+ summers. My wife's pretty fussy but agreed, when I cooked the packets, that they were acceptable for emergencies, anyway, taste-wise. Had a bit of a stale taste, of course, but seemed edible still. I've been picking a few of their flavors up now and then for storage ever since.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

I haven't tried this brand, but since it sounds as if it is salty have any of you worked on "fixing" that? I find that if I add some home dried veggies (or fresh) and add extra water to salty soups that they taste better in the long run. Also gives you more servings


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I cooked up the navy bean soup for lunch. I served it over some fresh baked corn bread and it was pretty good. I didn't notice it being overly salty but the bread may have helped with that some. I'll definitely pick some more up if I find a good deal locally.


----------



## Diggin-it (Apr 4, 2012)

Ohio dreamer said:


> I haven't tried this brand, but since it sounds as if it is salty have any of you worked on "fixing" that? I find that if I add some home dried veggies (or fresh) and add extra water to salty soups that they taste better in the long run. Also gives you more servings


I plan on trying out adding potatoes or rice and extra water to a few of the mixes and see how it turns out, that is sure to dilute the sodium content some.

I just made the Tortilla soup for lunch...its been awhile since I had that. I would say you could easily add 1 cup of rice, 1 cup or red or pinto beans, and atleast 1 more cup of water and it would be more hearty, lower in sodium because of diluting it, and feed more people. OR...just leave it as is.


----------



## campfiregirl (Mar 1, 2011)

Williams Country Store Tortilla Soup Mix is really good. It is next to the Bear Creek mixes at Winco, and usually cheaper. It calls for a 15 oz can of diced tomatoes, but I use a quart of home-canned tomatoes, and I use the water from the tomatoes as part of the water. I also use the juice from a pint of home-canned chicken (I don't add salt to my chicken or tomatoes). I wait & add the meat when nearly done.

Using more tomatoes than it calls for & the chicken juice dilute it enough that I don't think it is too salty. If we're having it for dinner, we also sprinkle a bit of cheese and some tortilla strips/chips on top. You can get a bag of tri-color tortilla strips like the restaurants use at Cash 'n Carry.

I keep well-stocked on that mix because the whole family likes it. :goodjob:


----------



## oregon woodsmok (Dec 19, 2010)

I don't use a lot of packaged soup.

However, I used to make dried soup for backpacking. Home dried veggies, dried in thin slices, some shredded jerky, also home made, and a packet of Ramen, and you get a tasty quick beef veggie soup for very little money.


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Oh i love all the Bear Creeks soups... abit much salt but they are really good. 
Hey and in the Tortilla soup, i added two cans of diced potato's,and that was really good in there... That one and the potato soup are my favorites..


----------



## Trixters_muse (Jan 29, 2008)

I felt compelled to throw in a plug for My Patriot Supply's efoods, the Tortilla soup is AWESOME!! We had it last night, not as inexpensive as Bear Creek but yummy, not as salty and has a long shelf life. Also, I was thinking I could have added a can of stock, some cooked beef or sausage and a can of beans to stretch it if needed.

One thing about the Bear Creek soup is I have used it on camping trips as a soup base, throwing in an extra can of stock, meat, fresh veggies and herbs to create a super filling meal for several hungry campers.

Most of us can make anything work if we have hungry tummies to fill


----------



## hillbillygal (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm looking forward to trying the efoods. I ordered a sampler pack a few days ago and am hoping to order a package from MPS after we try it out.


----------

